# Men's Physique Aspirations



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Thought I'd start a log as I've seen other members saying it's helped hold them to account. 

I'm planning on stepping on stage next year for a men's physique show. It will be a 1st timers/novice show. This will hold me to account and force me to commit to actually stepping on stage instead of just talking about it. 

I'm in a pretty steep deficit at the moment and have shed about 4kgs in 4 or so weeks, going for another 4 weeks with the help of a bit of superdrol. Other gear in the mix is just my Dr prescribed TRT at 150-175mg a week (sustanon 250 pinned once a week). Once the superdrol is finished I'll have 4 weeks off and then add mast and deca for around 10 weeks, before dropping it back to TRT again. Aiming to compete around July but this could change. 

I'll post some progress pics of the cut soon.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 24/10/2022

Chest & biceps

Incline dumbbell press

12x10kg warm up 🟰
12x10kg warm up 🟰
7x50kg ❌ 6 reps
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ❌ 8.5 reps

Flat dumbbell fly
12x10kg 🟰
12x25kg ❌ 10 reps
12x25kg ❌ 10 reps
12x25kg ❌ 7 reps

Chest press - plate loaded
12x10kg on each side 🟰 10 reps too easy
10x30kg on each side ✔ 12 reps easy
10x40kg on each side ✔
Failure 50kg on each side - 5 reps ✅ 7.5 reps

Alternate dumbbell curls
12x5kg 🟰 too easy
10x15kg ✔ increase to 17.5kg next workout
10x12.5kg ✅ 10x15kg
12x10kg ✔ felt heavier - 10 reps

Hammer curls
12x5kg ❌ no use doing
10x15kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
12x10kg ✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 25/10/2022

Back & triceps (at home gym instead of normal gym)

Wide grip barbell row
15x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x100kg ✔ (felt heavy)
10x100kg ✔ felt about right
10x100kg ✔ felt good

Narrow grip barbell row
10x100kg ✔ good
10x100kg ✔
10x100kg ✔

Wide grip lat pulldown
15x 20kg 🟰 warm up
10x90kg ✔ felt heavy
10x90kg ✔
10x90kg ❌ 7.5 reps

Narrow grip lat pulldown
10x90kg ❌ 8 reps
10x90kg ❌ 7 reps
10x90kg ❌ 12x20kg

Rope tricep pushdowns
12x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔

Took full advantage of the home gym by getting some good shots of the quads.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 26/10/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg 🟰 warm up
12x70kg ✔ felt harder 
12x70kg ✔ felt good 
12x70kg ✅ easy, increase 5kg

Leg curls
15x30kg 🟰 warm up
12x70kg ❌ 8 reps, drop to 60kg
12x60kg ❌ 10 reps
12x60kg ❌ 8 reps

V squat

15x20kg plates each side 🟰 warm up
12x50kg plates each side ✔ good
12x50kg plates each side ✔
12x50kg plates each side ✔

Leg press
15x40kg plates each side ❌ 12 reps
12x100kg plates each side ❌ 8 reps
12x100kg plates each side ❌ 8 reps
12x100kg plates each side ❌ 7 reps


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to Members Journals mate. Great start to your Journal.

Shifting some weight with your exercises and your legs look BIG... 💪💯


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

In for this.

Best of luck with this journey 👍


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

What do the emojis mean? Should be an interesting thread


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

All the best mate 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> What do the emojis mean? Should be an interesting thread


Been logging workouts on my phone for a while and wanted to devise a quick way to gauge a set. So I came up with the following

🟰 Warm up/not gauged 
✔ About right
✅ Too easy, need to increase weight 
❌ Failure 

A quick glance across the logs I've been taking tells me how the day/workout was with emojis.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

train2win said:


> Been logging workouts on my phone for a while and wanted to devise a quick way to gauge a set. So I came up with the following
> 
> 🟰 Warm up/not gauged
> ✔ About right
> ...


Good system, looks clean.


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Good luck,
what height/weight are you now and what weight will you be by the time you step on stage?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Been logging workouts on my phone for a while and wanted to devise a quick way to gauge a set. So I came up with the following
> 
> 🟰 Warm up/not gauged
> ✔ About right
> ...


Descent idea. I'll keep an eye on progress


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In 4 noods


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm in, good luck mate.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Popeye66 said:


> Good luck,
> what height/weight are you now and what weight will you be by the time you step on stage?


Well from what he told me last he’s managed to put 6” on his height.
But when he steps on stage he will be in heels, so a whole foot taller.
That means he will have to be at least 20 pounds heavier!
😉


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Nice!
As a long time follower of the sport I'm definitely going to join the spectators.
Love the quad wobble but I think you could put a bit more Branch Warren aggressiveness to it, if you know what I mean 

@train2win


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

And btw not bad quads for a Men's Physique man


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Oh and one more thing actually.
In regards of the sport, do you follow it and perhaps some MP guys specifically?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Popeye66 said:


> Good luck,
> what height/weight are you now and what weight will you be by the time you step on stage?


I'm 5'10 and about 187lb, bodyfat is dropping rapidly now, I'd put it at about 15% or so, but I have another 4 weeks to go to get to 12% or thereabouts. Probably be just under 180lb when I finish the cut but will jump back to about 185lb ish and higher when I get the mast and deca in me and a small surplus. It will be as lean a bulk as possible. Men's physique guys don't go in as lean as bbers (which I see as much healthier) and I'll be employing a coach closer to the time to dial me in, but I reckon around 180lbs with all the drugs in me and that fake pumped look, maybe 175lb.

Then just stay as lean as possible and keep growing. Let myself go a bit too far after Christmas 2021 and never really lost it.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

felladrol said:


> Oh and one more thing actually.
> In regards of the sport, do you follow it and perhaps some MP guys specifically?


I don't follow the Olympia guys, they're essentially classic bbers in boardshorts. 

Here is someone I follow: 



https://instagram.com/mankind_physiq_pro?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=



And other similar guys.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I don't follow the Olympia guys, they're essentially classic bbers in boardshorts.
> 
> Here is someone I follow:
> 
> ...


Okay,
actually don't know that guy but I do know bunch of others 😅
What about your home boy Ryan?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

felladrol said:


> Okay,
> actually don't know that guy but I do know bunch of others 😅
> What about your home boy Ryan?


Ryan who? Can you link their Insta profiles? 

Can you also ask them if they know any decent coaches?


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Ryan who? Can you link their Insta profiles?
> 
> Can you also ask them if they know any decent coaches?


Mr Terry of course!
Might know a few good coaches myself too.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

...


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

felladrol said:


> Mr Terry of course!
> Might know a few good coaches myself too.


Slide into my DMs then with their details.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

So what kind of set up you got at your home gym mate . Sounds like you are well equipped judging by your exercise selection . Care to share some pics? 👍🙂


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> So what kind of set up you got at your home gym mate . Sounds like you are well equipped judging by your exercise selection . Care to share some pics? 👍🙂


I'll DM you a pic mate. 

I've got a good setup - full adjustable rack with pulley attachment, can do pull downs and low rows etc., dip attachments, and various grip attachments for other pull movements. Squats, bench press, shoulder press, etc. Got an olympic bar with 150kg worth of plates, the only thing missing from my home setup is a rack of dumbbells. I've got my eye on a brand new set for around £1200, from 2.5kg to 32.5kg. Room is also air conditioned so it's always a nice temperature to be in whether it's summer or winter. Also got an exercise bike, thanks to @DLTBB's inspiration on cardio, which I do 6 days a week or so. Just 10-15 mins at around 120-140bpm. 

Truth be told I rarely use my home setup anyway, prefer being in a proper gym.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> I'll DM you a pic mate.
> 
> I've got a good setup - full adjustable rack with pulley attachment, can do pull downs and low rows etc., dip attachments, and various grip attachments for other pull movements. Squats, bench press, shoulder press, etc. Got an olympic bar with 150kg worth of plates, the only thing missing from my home setup is a rack of dumbbells. I've got my eye on a brand new set for around £1200, from 2.5kg to 32.5kg. Room is also air conditioned so it's always a nice temperature to be in whether it's summer or winter. Also got an exercise bike, thanks to @DLTBB's inspiration on cardio, which I do 6 days a week or so. Just 10-15 mins at around 120-140bpm.
> 
> Truth be told I rarely use my home setup anyway, prefer being in a proper gym.


Sounds decent mate .i much prefer a gym my self . Recently sold all my equipment that just sat there and never used once , brought after the last lock down incase we went in again , money down the drain lol . Never mind . Used to train at home many years ago when I first started out trained at home for 2 years . Then joined a gym and notice a huge difference in motivation levels not to mention the difference and quality in equipment I don’t think I would have achieved what I have without a real gym to be honest plus all the knowledgable people at these hardcore gym when I first arrived That’s when the real gains started


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Be following mate, good luck.

I swear everyone here can press more than me, feels bad man.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Banging headache today but I'm hydrated so it's not that.

Took my blood pressure as I'm on day 5 of 20mg superdrol and it's 119/71 so it's not that either.

Didn't train today as I am currently on a 4 day a week routine and spent the day with the family. Got 10k steps in which negates the need for cardio.

Didn't mention my daily vits.

1000mg vit c
2000mg vit d
1000mg fish oil
50mg P-5-P
25mg zinc
600mg NAC
250mg TUDCA
250mg milk thistle (it's wank I know but belts and braces)

Oh and 20mg superdrol. This stuff is incredible.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> Be following mate, good luck.
> 
> *I swear everyone here can press more than me, feels bad man.*


Don't you try to take the title away from me.
I doubt your shoulder is as fooked as mine...sigh 😢


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Banging headache today but I'm hydrated so it's not that.
> 
> Took my blood pressure as I'm on day 5 of 20mg superdrol and it's 119/71 so it's not that either.
> 
> ...



Never tried superdrol my self . Do you get many side affects such as lower back pumps ect . What about appetite ? I find many orals kill off my appetite completely apart from winstrol I seem to cope well on that . Was thinking of possibly giving superdrol a go on my next cycle


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Banging headache today but I'm hydrated so it's not that.
> 
> Took my blood pressure as I'm on day 5 of 20mg superdrol and it's 119/71 so it's not that either.
> 
> ...


I find superdrol gives me headaches as well, while blood pressure is in range.

Are you eating many carbs? I found keeping carbs up helped me.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

TankSlapp said:


> I find superdrol gives me headaches as well, while blood pressure is in range.
> 
> Are you eating many carbs? I found keeping carbs up helped me.


Gave me lethargy, killed appetite, ruined sleep and made my head hurt constantly. 

But I looked good😂


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Never tried superdrol my self . Do you get many side affects such as lower back pumps ect . What about appetite ? I find many orals kill off my appetite completely apart from winstrol I seem to cope well on that . Was thinking of possibly giving superdrol a go on my next cycle


Superdrol can give me acid reflux if I'm not careful, so I'm doing two tablespoons of organic cider vinegar with a big glass of water in the mornings to stave it off. I don't get any other bad sides other than the occasional headache. Pumps are insane during workouts but not debilitating. The closest thing I have to compare it to is tren, it's that good.



TankSlapp said:


> I find superdrol gives me headaches as well, while blood pressure is in range.
> 
> Are you eating many carbs? I found keeping carbs up helped me.


Nah carbs are very low, like under 100g a day if that. Which makes me feel weak and depleted, but the superdrol is really filling me out again which is great. After a couple of days on it was night and day in the gym with a pump - I just wish I looked that good all the time lol.


simonboyle said:


> Gave me lethargy, killed appetite, ruined sleep and made my head hurt constantly.
> 
> But I looked good😂


Were you running the usual aides to combat sides? I feel shit without the liver support as well, it knocks me for 6.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Gave me lethargy, killed appetite, ruined sleep and made my head hurt constantly.
> 
> But I looked good😂


And that.....🤣

The lethargy was epic, but the acid reflux was horrific at times. Worse than anadrol for me. Appetite was otherwise fine.

I could only cope with 10mg of s-drol a day mind. 

20mg would give me crippling headaches and blood pressure was up after a 3 or 4 days.

Looked good though 💪😆


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

train2win said:


> Superdrol can give me acid reflux if I'm not careful, so I'm doing two tablespoons of organic cider vinegar with a big glass of water in the mornings to stave it off. I don't get any other bad sides other than the occasional headache. Pumps are insane during workouts but not debilitating. The closest thing I have to compare it to is tren, it's that good.
> 
> 
> Nah carbs are very low, like under 100g a day if that. Which makes me feel weak and depleted, but the superdrol is really filling me out again which is great. After a couple of days on it was night and day in the gym with a pump - I just wish I looked that good all the time lol.
> ...


Yup


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 29/10/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press
12x30kg 🟰 warm up
12x30kg 🟰
12x30kg 🟰
12x30kg 🟰

Arnold press
15x10kg 🟰 good burn
12x25kg ❌ 9 reps
12x25kg ❌ 8 reps
12x25kg ❌ 8 reps

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
15x5kg 🟰 warm up
10x15kg ❌ 8 reps
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔

Bent over lateral dumbbell raise
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔ 1 away from failure

Rope pull to face
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔ good burn
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔ 1 from failure
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔

Felt a bit weak and deflated today but the pump was decent.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

train2win said:


> Gym log 29/10/2022
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


Pump was decent? What was his name 🤣


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Pump was decent? What was his name 🤣


Raoul from Manchester.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Raoul from Manchester.


That's not even Raoul Moatly amusing


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

train2win said:


> Gym log 29/10/2022
> 
> Felt a bit weak and deflated today but the pump was decent.


You want to try a Tenzing mate. Tenzing is a natural energy drink purely from plants. All natural ingredients and yes there is caffeine in it but it is natural caffeine from green coffee. They don't give the same energy of those energy drinks full of stimulants and artificial caffeine but I know when I have had a Tenzing and my training benefits I know that! ✔ Just had one now for my training session shortly. There are two Tenzing energy drinks, the original and a new Raspberry and Yuzu. I've got the new one mate. Tesco and Morrisons sell them and noted M&S on motorway services do now too.


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Following mate!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 31/10/2022

Chest & biceps

Incline dumbbell press

15x20kg warm up 🟰
15x20kg warm up 🟰
10x42.5kg ✔
10x42.5kg ❌ 8
10x42.5kg ❌ 7

Slightly more volume than last week

Flat dumbbell fly
12x15kg 🟰
10x27.5kg ❌ 8
10x27.5kg ✔
10x27.5kg ❌ 8

Chest press - plate loaded
12x20kg on each side 🟰
10x40kg on each side ✔
10x50kg on each side ❌ 8
Failure 60kg on each side - 5.5

Alternate dumbbell curls
12x10kg 🟰
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ✔

Hammer curls
10x17.5kg ❌ 9
10x17.5kg ❌ 7
10x17.5kg ❌ 8

Main thing is I'm training hard and adding weight and/or volume to each set each week.

Was in two minds about posting these pics as I'm unhappy with how long my cut is taking (shallow abs that take ages to come through and lower back always holds some) but lean everywhere else. Very annoying.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Looking good mate. How much longer are you running a deficit for?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Looking good mate. How much longer are you running a deficit for?


Another 3 weeks is my plan but I might go a bit longer depending on whether my bodyfat gets low enough. It's going but not fast enough.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking good! Got that sharp Tri split going on. 

As you were


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good and 💪... Well done mate!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Realised I haven't mentioned what I'm currently eating calorie wise per day. 

My TDEE comes in at around 2900 cals. I'm currently eating around 1500 cals a day with a large cheat meal once a week, which adds a few thousand cals to my weekly total. 

My average weekly deficit is around 7000 cals, so I should be losing 2lb a week (roughly 1kg). I have lost about 4kg in 4 weeks, so it's about right. 

Protein around 160g
Carbs around 50g
Fats around 40g 

I stopped tracking food ages ago and started eating the same thing every day, tweaking calories by adjusting carbs and fat. Usually I will get more protein through extra carbs and fatty foods, like oats and nut butters, roughly 220ish g of protein a day, which explains the lower protein, even though I am still eating the same protein sources. 

I'm eating very little at the moment and looking forward to increasing calories. Will not be getting chubby again, I fckn hate it.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

How long have you been on 1500kcals?

I managed it for 14 straight days back in the summer and dropped 7.2lb in that time. I was only on 1800 beforehand.

Just looking back at MFP, my macros were: -

200g protein
50g carbs
55g fat
1,495 kcals

First 7 days were easy, last 7 were a slog.

I feel your pain


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> How long have you been on 1500kcals?
> 
> I managed it for 14 straight days back in the summer and dropped 7.2lb in that time. I was only on 1800 beforehand.
> 
> ...


On my 5th week now. 

Tired, hungry, weak, feel like crap. 

I kind of get used to it though, I'm a glutton for punishment and always in a good mood. Just keep going is my mentality. The hardest part is to keep training with intensity and pushing heavy weights. So the weight I'm currently doing is not what I'd usually be doing, it's slightly less. 

I know that to truly drop the fat you have to keep at it for a good few months, dropping weight quickly is usually just water and glycogen, and it helps when you're already quite lean. I have a very small waist but I hold the last of my fat reserves around there, so I can see cuts everywhere else, shoulders, chest, but I have this ring of fat around my stomach. Incredibly annoying. I was googling liposuction the other day 😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> I was googling liposuction the other day 😂


That's the diet talking..... Stick it out, you'll be greatful at the end


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I kind of get used to it though, I'm a glutton for punishment and always in a good mood. Just keep going is my mentality.


I'm exactly the same. I don't feel like I'm dieting unless I 'over diet' and hammer myself into the ground.

Have you had any re-feed days? You must be as flat as hell.

I was also drinking around 6 litres a day as I just wasn't holding onto water, despite salting every meal.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You're getting to the stage where every pound of fat lost will start to make an impact visually so ride it out for a little longer and you should look way different in 3-4 weeks once the abs creep in properly.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> I'm exactly the same. I don't feel like I'm dieting unless I 'over diet' and hammer myself into the ground.
> 
> Have you had any re-feed days? You must be as flat as hell.
> 
> I was also drinking around 6 litres a day as I just wasn't holding onto water, despite salting every meal.


I am flat as hell yeah, but the superdrol is helping slightly with that issue. 


DLTBB said:


> You're getting to the stage where every pound of fat lost will start to make an impact visually so ride it out for a little longer and you should look way different in 3-4 weeks once the abs creep in properly.


That's the plan, then slowly start to increase calories and carbs and get back to maintenance. Keep bodyfat low and keep improving slowly but surely. I'm fairly happy with my size now and just want to take my time.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 02/11/2022

Back & triceps

Wide grip barbell row
15x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x105kg ✔
10x105kg ✔
10x105kg ❌ 8

Narrow grip barbell row
10x105kg ✔
10x105kg ❌ 9
10x105kg

Wide grip lat pulldown
15x 20kg 🟰 warm up
10x92.5kg ❌ 9
10x92.5kg ❌ 7.5
10x92.5kg ❌ 8

Narrow grip lat pulldown
10x92.5kg ❌ 7
10x92.5kg ❌ 6.5
10x92.5kg ❌ 0

Rope tricep pushdowns
12x20kg 🟰 warm up
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ❌ 8
10x30kg ✔

Tough session boys, really struggling with strength and energy in completing my workouts. Definitely leaning out nicely though.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Still good strength for in a deficit mate and 50 grams of carbs .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Still good strength for in a deficit mate and 50 grams of carbs .


Today's calories: 1500

Protein: 183g
Fat: 28g
Carbohydrates: 120g 

Changed it up slightly to not feel like death lol.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Today's calories: 1500
> 
> Protein: 183g
> Fat: 28g
> ...


I know those feels , I used to do such low carbs and felt the same , drives me up the wall to be honest , counting down the days due a refeed . I cut on 250g these days . Just do a bit more cardio . Does the job for my self.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Starting to see results with the hard cut, 5 weeks in finally. 

Calories at 1500 per day, eating exactly the same thing plus teas and coffees totalling around 75 calories as I have a bit of sugar in them. 

Still not great at drinking enough water and motivation for cardio is nil as I'm pretty tired most of the time. 

2.5 weeks to go.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 03/11/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
12x75kg ✔
12x75kg ✔
12x75kg ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ❌ 9
12x60kg ❌ 8

V squat
15x20kg plates each side warm up
12x60kg plates each side ❌ 10
12x60kg plates each side ❌ 10
12x60kg plates each side ❌ 10

Leg press
15x40kg plates each side warm up
12x80kg plates each side ❌ 11
12x80kg plates each side ❌ 10
12x80kg plates each side ❌ 10

Was a tough workout, just got to keep up with the intensity to force my body to hold onto muscle as much as possible. 

Already dreading next week's legs workout 🤣


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 05/11/2023

Shoulders

Behind neck press
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔

Arnold press
15x10kg warm up
12x25kg ❌ 8.5
12x25kg ❌ 8
12x25kg - dropped to 22.5kg 9 reps

These just get hard after about 6 reps, probably due to depleted energy stores

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
15x5kg warm up
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
8x15kg ✔

Bent over lateral dumbbell raise
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
8x15kg ✔

Struggle with these, proper hard

Rope pull to face from top position
12x20kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x20kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x20kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x20kg (machine weight stack) ✔

Different machine to last week, different weight feeling


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Only trouble with using different machines , always throws me off weight wise . Machines seem to vary I find from different gyms . Good amount of volume for shoulders that, must have been popping . Good feels


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Only trouble with using different machines , always throws me off weight wise . Machines seem to vary I find from different gyms . Good amount of volume for shoulders that, must have been popping . Good feels


Exactly this mate. I'm convinced most of them are bollocks anyway, I can do the whole stack for lat pulldowns in the gym which says 90kg, which feels much lighter than my plate loaded pulldown machine at home.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Exactly this mate. I'm convinced most of them are bollocks anyway, I can do the whole stack for lat pulldowns in the gym which says 90kg, which feels much lighter than my plate loaded pulldown machine at home.


Plate loaded are the way to go in my opinion . If I had the choice I would use it , we have one at my gym , but looks a cheap load of crap and just don’t feel right so avoided it , better off sticking to my chins. New gym opening soon not far from me lots of hammer strength machines proper bodybuilding gym . I will certainly be joining that


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Exactly this mate. I'm convinced most of them are bollocks anyway, I can do the whole stack for lat pulldowns in the gym which says 90kg, which feels much lighter than my plate loaded pulldown machine at home.


When you weight less than 85kg, and the full stack of 100+kg won't hold your weight, you have to ask the question.

I appreciate there are pulleys involved, but you'd think they'd calculate that into it


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

For me this will be a deload week. My body is feeling pretty tired and run down, due to going into the 7th week of the hard diet now. 

I'll be doing the usual exercises at 50% of the weight and adding an extra set, focussing on the movement, contraction, and mind muscle connection above all else. 12 reps per set tops. Will post my workouts as usual. 

Have a good week gents.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing right mate, it will do you good.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Absolutely knackered today despite getting a good sleep. Roll on the end of this cut next week. 

Gym log 07/11/2022

Back & triceps

Wide grip barbell row
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔

Narrow grip barbell row 
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg 

Wide grip lat pulldown
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

Narrow grip lat pulldown
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

Rope tricep pushdowns
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Overhead dumbbell extension
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Pump was lacking even with the sdrol. Hydration was also fine. Must just be the low calories I'm on at the moment causing this.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 08/11/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

V squat
12x30kg plates each side ✔
12x30kg plates each side ✔
12x30kg plates each side ✔
12x30kg plates each side ✔

Leg press
12x40kg plates each side ✔
12x40kg plates each side ✔
12x40kg plates each side ✔
12x40kg plates each side ✔

Solid workout. Tired as fook and running on fumes at the moment so happy to be managing a good session. 

Daydreaming about eating rice and potatoes again 🤤 just plain roast potatoes with a bit of spice. Mmmm.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Another day of the diet and feeling knackered.

Calories today: 1348
Protein: 199g
Fat: 28g
Carbs: 75g

No training today but will do chest or shoulders tomorrow at around 50% of the usual weight with an extra set.

Got some pics but I'm looking flat as the muscles are lacking volume. Will post more once the fullness is back, I'm lean enough now that my love handles are gone and the last bit at the bottom of my stomach is nearly gone (it's mostly just skin according to the wife).


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Back is looking dug out 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Back is looking dug out 👍


Thanks man. I'm super critical on myself, but for someone who's 5'10 with a long torso, it's the best it's looked for a while. Always room for improvement though.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking good man. 
hard work is paying off.
Keep it up 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

💪💯


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Smashing through mate


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Brian Multigym said:


> You want to try a Tenzing mate. Tenzing is a natural energy drink purely from plants. All natural ingredients and yes there is caffeine in it but it is natural caffeine from green coffee. They don't give the same energy of those energy drinks full of stimulants and artificial caffeine but I know when I have had a Tenzing and my training benefits I know that! ✔ Just had one now for my training session shortly. There are two Tenzing energy drinks, the original and a new Raspberry and Yuzu. I've got the new one mate. Tesco and Morrisons sell them and noted M&S on motorway services do now too.


Going to burst your bubble here mate. Most of the caffeine in those energy drinks comes from natural sources. What do you think the guarana extract is? Yup, caffeine?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

No training today as I got carried away with work and the time flew past. 

Calories today: 1443
Protein: 205
Fat: 20g
Carbs: 89g 

Chest or shoulders tomorrow with a Saturday session as well. Sunday is the last day of the diet so I plan on having a big cheat meal before gradually upping the calories again to maintenance over 4 weeks.

Then after 4 weeks I'll be adding 100mg mast and 300mg nandrolone for 12 weeks or so, will be eating slightly over maintenance and hitting new heights in lifts, can't fecking wait. 

Got to love this game.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 11/11/2022

Chest & biceps 

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up 
15x15kg warm up
12x25kg ✔
12x25kg ✔
12x25kg ✔

Incline dumbbell fly
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔

Chest press - plate loaded
12x20kg on each side ✔
12x20kg on each side ✔
12x20kg on each side ✔

Alternate dumbbell curls
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Hammer curls
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ❌ 10 

Body is feeling fragile at the moment and it's crying for more calories. The diet is ending this weekend and I'll run the superdrol for a week with some more calories and carbs in me which will hopefully make the cut worth it, being able to see the muscles fill out again while being lean(er). Will post pics.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 12/11/2022
Shoulders

Behind neck press
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔
12x30kg ✔

Arnold press
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Bent over lateral dumbbell raise
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ❌ 10

Rope pull to face from top position
12x25kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x25kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x25kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔

That brings us to the end of the cut.

I have now done steep deficits with var, winstrol, and superdrol. Having experienced all 3, I think that var or winstrol are superior for cutting with. They're pretty much tied for me. Var edges it due to being milder on the sides I think, although I don't suffer joint issues with winstrol.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Gym log 12/11/2022
> Shoulders
> 
> Behind neck press
> ...


do you get the lower back pumps on winny ? I don’t get the joint issues either but the pumps are outrageous for my self , just walking down the shops give me a stupid back pump . That’s me running 50mg per day though .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> do you get the lower back pumps on winny ? I don’t get the joint issues either but the pumps are outrageous for my self , just walking down the shops give me a stupid back pump . That’s me running 50mg per day though .


50mg per day is what I usually run as well. I've always done it in a calorie deficit with lower carbs so I didn't have that issue, but the pump I got was great even in that environment. 

Superdrol is amazing when there's carbs in the mix. Started adding some more carbs yesterday and already feeling fuller as I have a week of the sdrol left.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Var would be my go to choice for an oral.

Sdrol is great but you need a lot of carbs for it to shine IMO.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Var would be my go to choice for an oral.
> 
> Sdrol is great but you need a lot of carbs for it to shine IMO.


There's nothing else quite like sdrol. It's incredible.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 14/11/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
15x30kg warm up
10x70kg ✔
10x70kg ✔
10x70kg ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
10x65kg ❌ 8
10x65kg ❌ 9
10x65kg ❌ 7

V squat
10x120kg ✔
10x120kg ✔
10x120kg ✔

Leg press
8x250kg ✔
8x250kg ✔
8x250kg ✔

Good session after a deload week and more calories and carbs over the weekend, feeling good.

Pics from last night after a day or two of higher carbs, no pump, taken before bed actually. I've got really shallow abs and small waist and if I don't train abs then I lose them, so a big concerted effort for me to train them hard moving forward and to maintain the leaner look. Took me 7 weeks of hell to get back to being leanish, f*ck going back!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Waiting on some pics tbh dude, curious to see where your at. 

When's the comp again? Is this your first? Sorry if it's been answered and I missed it


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Waiting on some pics tbh dude, curious to see where your at.
> 
> When's the comp again? Is this your first? Sorry if it's been answered and I missed it


Updated the one above mate!

It's next year, realistically I won't get a huge amount of growth between now and then so I won't be getting fluffy again. I hate not being lean, my body doesn't agree with it.

My abs will come out as I train them more, and eat more. Pics to follow.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Looking sharp mate. Good tricep development


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Leg curls
> 15x30kg warm up
> 10x65kg ❌ 8
> 10x65kg ❌ 9
> 10x65kg ❌ 7


65kg leg curls is a proper weight 

I have no idea how you manage that. I think I've got decently strong hamstrings when doing hip hinged movements, but I've never been able to get them strong on knee flexion movements. 45kg at the moment is a struggle and the most I've ever managed.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> 65kg leg curls is a proper weight
> 
> I have no idea how you manage that. I think I've got decently strong hamstrings when doing hip hinged movements, but I've never been able to get them strong on knee flexion movements. 45kg at the moment is a struggle and the most I've ever managed.


My hammies have come up a lot over the last year as I've made a big effort to train them isolated. 

Overall my legs are a strong point for me which makes me question my decision to pursue Men's Physique.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Good shit. I was also gonna complement your tris. 

I did wonder if this was an actual comp prep. Looking good. Gives you plenty of time for a little growth and to trim right down. 

Linda cycle you planning for comp prep?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Good shit. I was also gonna complement your tris.
> 
> I did wonder if this was an actual comp prep. Looking good. Gives you plenty of time for a little growth and to trim right down.
> 
> Linda cycle you planning for comp prep?


Not a contest prep, would have been much more intense otherwise lol. 

I'm looking to tighten up over the next 6 months and make improvements. It will be as a first timer/novice due to the entry rules, although I've stepped on stage before in a couple of local (non federated) shows, so they don't count. Placing top 3 in a proper show is a bucket list item for me. 

I'll be doing a fairly standard contest prep stack, swapping to shorter esters a few weeks out and upping the AI to nuke e2 completely, with natural diuretics such as vit C etc. PED wise it will be test prop and mast prop, and that's about it really. I don't actually use or advocate big doses.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking 💪💯 and lean! ✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 15/11/2022

Chest & biceps 

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up 
15x15kg warm up
8x42.5kg ✔
8x42.5kg ✔
8x42.5kg ✔

Incline dumbbell fly
8x25kg ✔
8x25kg ✔
8x25kg ✔

Chest press - plate loaded
10x100kg ✔
10x100kg ✔
8x120kg ✔

Alternate dumbbell curls
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ❌ 9

Hammer curls
10x17.5kg ❌ 8
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Amazing the difference having energy!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Thats a big jump in a short space of time 

Presumably you've tripled your dose and smashed a load of orals to 'front load'.

Food? Whats that? 😄


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Thats a big jump in a short space of time
> 
> Presumably you've tripled your dose and smashed a load of orals to 'front load'.
> 
> Food? Whats that? 😄


Aye, doubled the dosages of everything... food??? Who needs food 😂

Last week was a deload, so 50% of everything and an extra set for volume. I actually need a full week off, body has been going without a break for about 12 weeks now. It's the tendons and joints that are suffering a bit.

I'm not strongman strong by any stretch, but I'm fairly happy with where my numbers are considering I generally stick to 175mg test year round with a bit on top sometimes. Last week of the superdrol at 20mg per day, I'm ready to get off it tbh.

Food yesterday: 

Calories: 2014
Protein: 184g
Carbs: 215g
Fat: 50g

Ramping slowly back up to maintenance which is circa 2800 cals a day.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Whilst I'm as guilty of it myself, I'd bang the food up higher than that if you're maintenance is 2800.

I'd aim for 2400 to 2500 and reassess in a week or twos time. You won't gain fat, but you'll fill out far quicker.

I say this and I struggle to increase my food after working so hard during a cut. It just feels wrong having conditioned my mind to think reduced calories means progress.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Whilst I'm as guilty of it myself, I'd bang the food up higher than that if you're maintenance is 2800.
> 
> I'd aim for 2400 to 2500 and reassess in a week or twos time. You won't gain fat, but you'll fill out far quicker.
> 
> I say this and I struggle to increase my food after working so hard during a cut. It just feels wrong having conditioned my mind to think reduced calories means progress.


Definitely a mental game! I'm training abs every other day now and they're coming through nicely at the lowered bodyfat.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 16/11/2022

Home workout so all plate loaded stuff

Back & triceps
the
Wide grip barbell row
10x102.5kg ✔
10x102.5kg ✔
10x102.5kg ✔

These felt both easy and heavy at the same time - odd

Narrow grip barbell row
10x102.5kg ✔
10x102.5kg ✔
10x102.5kg ✔

Wxide grip lat pulldown
8x92.5kg ✔
8x92.5kg ✔
8x92.5kg ✔

Narrow grip lat pulldown
8x92.5kg ✔
8x92.5kg ✔
8x92.5kg ✔

Rope tricep pushdowns
12x20kg ✔
12x20kg ✔
12x20kg ✔

Dips
Bodyweight to failure x3
19 reps
20 reps
16 reps

Zero fcks given as at home so worked out in boxers, thought legs are looking decent so took a few pics.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Gym log 16/11/2022
> 
> Home workout so all plate loaded stuff
> 
> ...


Some body hair trimmers will release a new level of detail imo. Knocked 5-10% bf visually 

Good doo man


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Some body hair trimmers will release a new level of detail imo. Knocked 5-10% bf visually
> 
> Good doo man


The mrs prefers me hairy unfortunately! Compromises bro 🤣


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Rest day today, ended up having a few beers during a working lunch. Not good I know, especially while taking orals, so I doubled up on the water intake, NAC and TUDCA.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry @DLTBB!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Rest day today, ended up having a few beers during a working lunch. Not good I know, especially while taking orals, so I doubled up on the water intake, NAC and TUDCA.


RIP mate.

Your liver has just got a handful of hours left. Any last wishes? 😜


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Not had enough if you’re still updating your journal


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> RIP mate.
> 
> Your liver has just got a handful of hours left. Any last wishes? 😜


Yes mate, I have left my UKM username and password in my will so that my wife can update my journal for me. 

In short, I want the lads to recreate Weekend at Bernie's, if it's not too much to ask!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Yes mate, I have left my UKM username and password in my will so that my wife can update my journal for me.
> 
> In short, I want the lads to recreate Weekend at Bernie's, if it's not too much to ask!


Go out with a bang mate, UKM style.

In a squat rack, curling 60kgs, pinning 8g of tren and eating a dozen babybels 👍


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 16/11/2022
> 
> Home workout so all plate loaded stuff
> 
> ...


Good quads. Be good to see the calves too to see how they’re coming along 👍🏻


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Good quads. Be good to see the calves too to see how they’re coming along 👍🏻


I'll get a pic of them up soon. I never train calves as they're decently sized naturally.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> I'll get a pic of them up soon. I never train calves as they're decently sized naturally.


Alright for some had to do a truck load of work to bring mine up 🤣.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 19/11/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press 
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ❌ 8
10x40kg ✔

Narrower grip best with these.

Arnold press
12x10kg warm up 
12x10kg warm up
8x27.5kg ✔
8x27.5kg ✔
8x27.5kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle) 
12x7.5kg warm up
8x17.5kg ❌ 6
12x12.5kg ❌ 10
12x12.5kg ❌ 10.5

These felt heavy and shit. Only been doing them properly since the beginning of the year.

Bent over lateral dumbbell raise
8x17.5kg ✔
8x17.5kg ✔
8x17.5kg ❌ 7

Rope pull to face from top position
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔
12x30kg (machine weight stack) ✔

Felt like a really heavy session. Body is begging for a break and having just finished 4 weeks of the sdrol, next week will be a rest week.


----------



## Pippy (2 mo ago)

Awesome bro looks like a solid plan good luck for the July show!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

First day of rest week. Feeling good.

Obligatory calf shot I said I'd upload. Never trained calves before, just a strong point.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> First day of rest week. Feeling good.
> 
> Obligatory calf shot I said I'd upload. Never trained calves before, just a strong point.
> 
> View attachment 220679


Solid calf there, especially considering lack of work you say have gone in.
Thick and plenty of meat there.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Solid calf there, especially considering lack of work you say have gone in.
> Thick and plenty of meat there.


I just saw it's coming up with an 18+ warning 🤣

Yeah I find they grow when I get heavier, just by carrying the extra weight they grow. I got down to 83.5kg on diet, back up to 86kg already. Just more full, no fat.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Quiet on this Journal...😕😉


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> First day of rest week. Feeling good.
> 
> Obligatory calf shot I said I'd upload. Never trained calves before, just a strong point.
> 
> View attachment 220679


My bro. I'm also graced with sick calves regardless of what I do.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

First day back after a week off.

Gym log 28/11/2022

Chest & biceps

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up
15x15kg warm up
8x47.5kg ✔
8x47.5g ❌ 7
8x47.5kg ❌ 5

Feeling pretty weak and fatigued doing these, probably due to having rest week. Also joints still seem a bit knackered, which was the purpose of having a week off.

Incline dumbbell fly
8x27.5kg ✔
8x27.5kg ✔
8x27.5kg ✔

Chest press - plate loaded
10x110kg ✔
10x110kg ✔
8x120kg ✔

Alternate dumbbell curls
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ❌ 7
10x17.5kg ❌ 6

Hammer curls
10x15kg ✔
10x15kg ✔
10x15kg ❌ 9










Was in two minds about posting this pic as I don't think I look lean enough, but it will keep me honest. Weight has come back up to around 86kg so it's probably water weight.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking muscular and lean mate!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe switch out the DB presses for smith if you're joints are still bothering you. If I stick with a movement too long, I'll tend to get overuse injuries. Even just taking different grips can make the difference. 

Great log mate, good progress, Im dieting too, hopefully another 6 weeks and Im done.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Looking good mate. Leaner than the majority of guys, let's be honest 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Maybe switch out the DB presses for smith if you're joints are still bothering you. If I stick with a movement too long, I'll tend to get overuse injuries. Even just taking different grips can make the difference.
> 
> Great log mate, good progress, Im dieting too, hopefully another 6 weeks and Im done.


Thanks mate, planning on switching things up soon so I'll do something like that for sure. 


TankSlapp said:


> Looking good mate. Leaner than the majority of guys, let's be honest 👍


Haha I hate comparing myself to other people, got to remember it's me vs myself. Cheesy but true. 

I'm lean enough now that another short and sharp cut will drop me even further, just got to go easy on the surplus as it'll go straight to the lower back and stomach.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking sexy mate, keep it up. 
good quads too. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking decent considering you seem to be under very flat light, take a few gym pump pics with good lighting for some rewarding motivation 👊


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Looking decent considering you seem to be under very flat light, take a few gym pump pics with good lighting for some rewarding motivation 👊


This is why I like direct light, nowhere to hide 😂 under some lights with a pump I reckon I'd look decent.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Haha I hate comparing myself to other people, got to remember it's me vs myself. Cheesy but true.


I agree, but every now and then we need a reality check. I think most of us are harder on ourselves than we need to be, that's the side effect of constantly striving for improvement.

And being dick-skinned shredded at this time of year isn't much fun, when even the brass monkeys are wearing thermals 😄


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

train2win said:


> This is why I like direct light, nowhere to hide 😂 under some lights with a pump I reckon I'd look decent.


I do the exact same, just assess with normal day light, gota be honest with yourself, otherwise whats the point. 

Another thing that gets me is guys that always do mandatory poses, even the ones that say that don't want compete. Until you look relatively impressive from a front and back relax I see no point of coaches getting thier clients or even themselves to do mandatory poses and lat spreads.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Cronus said:


> I see no point of coaches getting thier clients or even themselves to do mandatory poses and lat spreads.


Gotta be ready to hit that double bi to intimidate people down the highstreet.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Rest day for the last two days due to work schedule but diet has been consistent. 

Weight hovering around 86kg but I'm still below my maintenance. I don't understand why it's not still falling, could it be that my TDEE is way off? It's around 2800 cal and I am eating about 2500 give or take 150 either way. 

Will ramp it up to about 3200ish when I start the deca, probably mid December. Going to keep my test at 175mg (TRT), with 50mg primo (e2 control) and 300mg deca.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 01/13/2023

Legs

Least favourite body part to train so thought I'd get it out the way before back and shoulders to see me through to Sunday.

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
15x30kg warm up
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ❌ 7
8x70kg ❌ 6

V squat
10x140kg ✔
10x140kg ✔
10x140kg ✔

Fcked at this point 🥵

Smith press squat
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Weight hovering around 86kg but I'm still below my maintenance. I don't understand why it's not still falling, could it be that my TDEE is way off? It's around 2800 cal and I am eating about 2500 give or take 150 either way.


Over how what sort of time period have you been at that weight?

Just from my recent experience, gaining is not as immediate on the scales as losing fat. Maintenance isn't really a defined set point, it's more of a band with an upper and lower limit. Coming from a distinct deficit as you have, I would give it a month to find exactly where that upper limit is.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Over how what sort of time period have you been at that weight?
> 
> Just from my recent experience, gaining is not as immediate on the scales as losing fat. Maintenance isn't really a defined set point, it's more of a band with an upper and lower limit. Coming from a distinct deficit as you have, I would give it a month to find exactly where that upper limit is.


Good shout. I've been steadily increasing my calories since ending the cut a few weeks ago, weight came up quickly (too quickly for fat, so it's water and glycogen) but has been consistent. 

I've also seen other people saying that their maintenance seems to be lower than what the TDEE calc says, and that as you get older, maintenance calories drop.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TankSlapp said:


> Maintenance isn't really a defined set point, it's more of a band with an upper and lower limit.


Excellently put. 

Dunno where your based but I went for a BMR test at Leeds uni, cost me £50 and gave me an accurate figure. For the cost I'm gonna have a few at different stages in training / diet / ped use.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 2/12/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press (plate loaded for a change)
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

Arnold press
12x10kg warm up
12x10kg warm up
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ❌ 6

Felt easy and heavy at the same time - good sign that strength is decent and weight is heavy enough.

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
10x12.5kg ✔ 12
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ❌ 8

Bent over lateral dumbbell raise
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔
10x12.5kg ✔


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Some body hair trimmers will release a new level of detail imo. Knocked 5-10% bf visually
> 
> Good doo man


You just like em smooth😈


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> You just like em smooth😈


If only you knew 😘


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

train2win said:


> Yes mate, I have left my UKM username and password in my will so that my wife can update my journal for me.
> 
> In short, I want the lads to recreate Weekend at Bernie's, if it's not too much to ask!


I used to love that film as a kid hahah


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 3/12/2022

Back & triceps 

Narrow grip barbell row
10x102.5kg ✔
10x102.5kg ✔
8x102.5kg ✔
8x102.5kg ✔

Don't want to go quite to failure. Skipped barbell rows due to time.

Wide grip lat pulldown
8x95kg ✔
8x95kg ✔
8x95kg ❌ 7

Skipped narrow grip due to time.

Dips
Bodyweight to failure x3
19 reps
20 reps
16 reps

Skipped rope pushdowns due to time.

Had to cut a lot of atuff short today but went hard and feel like I've worked my back and lats well. Going to change up the programme from next week so there will be some new exercises.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Strong rows, love to see it


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Back & triceps 

T bar row 
Wide grip
15x20kg warm up
8x60kg ✔
8x60kg ✔
8x60kg ✔

T bar row 
Narrow (natural) grip
8x60kg ✔
8x60kg ✔
8x60kg ✔

Completely different feeling to barbell rows, better contraction imo. Being forced to lean over more without having to bend the lower back awkwardly etc. 

Wide grip lat pulldown
15x 1/3 stack warm up 
8x whole stack plus 10kg dumbbell ✔
8x whole stack plus 10kg dumbbell ✔
8x whole stack plus 10kg dumbbell ❌ 6

Low rows (pulley)
12x 1/3 stack warm up
8x65kg (stack) ✔
8x whole stack ✔
8x whole stack ✔

Machines weights are wildly off I reckon. 

Rope pushdowns
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ✔


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Machines weights are wildly off I reckon.


They always are. The rolling diameters of the pulleys, and the number of them will affect the load you feel.

T-bar rows are great. Only problem I find is that using larger diameter plates can reduce your range of motion. My gym has smaller diameter 10kg plates, so I try to stack as many of those on as I can find around the gym 😄


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> They always are. The rolling diameters of the pulleys, and the number of them will affect the load you feel.
> 
> T-bar rows are great. Only problem I find is that using larger diameter plates can reduce your range of motion. My gym has smaller diameter 10kg plates, so I try to stack as many of those on as I can find around the gym 😄


Agreed with the larger plates getting in the way, this one is a bit of a hardcore contraption that seems to be jury rigged in such a way that this doesn't happen (proper hardcore spit and sawdust gym). 

I nearly went over the front when I did the narrow grip version as they were pretty heavy, had to really tense the calves


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 6/12/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
10x whole stack ✔
10x whole stack ✔
10x whole stack ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔

V squat
8x150kg ✔
8x150kg ✔
8x150kg ✔

Smith press squat
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 6/12/2022
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


How’s it looking with calories now mate?
Strength on the up?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How’s it looking with calories now mate?
> Strength on the up?


Calories are up to around 3000ish, protein a touch over 220g, carbs around 300g, fats around 100g. 

Strength is decent yeah, I don't get fatigued like I was during the cut, and all I'm on is my usual TRT dose. I'm beating my best lifts every week, for rep ranges of around 8-12. I am adding like 2.5kg-5kg per exercise week on week.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking through, your lifts have gone up that’s why I asked about intake.
You filled out much since your last pic posted?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Looking through, your lifts have gone up that’s why I asked about intake.
> You filled out much since your last pic posted?


Not that I can see, I'll get the wife to take some pics tomorrow maybe to compare and will upload it here. 

Coming off the Sdrol made a difference though, I'm looking forward to adding a bit of deca into the mix once I nail down my e2 issues.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm guessing a Smith Squat press is as it sounds? Is the press strict or as part of the squat motion?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> I'm guessing a Smith Squat press is as it sounds? Is the press strict or as part of the squat motion?


Just a squat using the smith press, I can't do normal squats as they always put my back out. 

I am going to increase it to 100kg for next week, I like to use it as a finisher instead of leg press but will treat myself to both at times. 

I hate training legs though 🤢😂


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Just a squat using the smith press, I can't do normal squats as they always put my back out.
> 
> I am going to increase it to 100kg for next week, I like to use it as a finisher instead of leg press but will treat myself to both at times.
> 
> I hate training legs though 🤢😂


Ahh OK. I thought it was like a squat Ohp combo. 

All about them legs bro 😎


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 8/12/2022

Chest & biceps

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up
15x15kg warm up
8x50kg ✔
10x42.5kg ✔
10x42.5kg ✔

Pec dec (flye) pin loaded
15x30kg warm up
8x80kg ✔
10x60kg ✔
10x60kg ✔

Chest press - plate loaded
8x140kg ✔
8x140kg ✔
8x140kg ✔

Alternate dumbbell curls
8x20kg ✔
8x22.5kg ✔
10x15kg ✔

Hammer curls
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔

Relatively easy session focussed on hypertrophy rather than going balls to the wall with uber heavy sets. 

Some pics to follow which I've photoshopped the backgrounds out of as I was having a mare trying to blur it all.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Current conditioning as promised in previous post. Relatively lean, not sure on BF% - I have abs that have very shallow cuts. 










Direct lighting relaxed front. 










Side lighting with relaxed front. 

Amazing the different light sources can make.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

In good shape there mate. I wouldn't get hung up on the actual number for body fat, I think there's too much focus on it at times.

It whether you like what you see in the mirror, and how you feel is what's important. I think we're all guilty of getting too obsessed with objective measures with subjective goals.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> In good shape there mate. I wouldn't get hung up on the actual number for body fat, I think there's too much focus on it at times.
> 
> It whether you like what you see in the mirror, and how you feel is what's important. I think we're all guilty of getting too obsessed with objective measures with subjective goals.


I'm not too sure whether I like what I see or not. I'm definitely in better nick now than I was when I was pushing heavier doses, sloppier cycles and training heavy without following a strict diet.

But I feel I would need to be even more dedicated and disciplined to take it to the next level. I think it's achievable but I'm wondering how I would do in a physique line up relatively soon. Just got to bite the bullet and do it I reckon.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 9/12/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press (plate loaded)
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔

Dumbbell shoulder press
12x10kg warm up
12x10kg warm up
8x32.5kg ✔
8x32.5kg ✔
8x32.5kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔

Rear dumbbell delt raises
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔

Decent hypertrophy style session and will be following similar plans moving forward as I seem to respond best to them.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Looking good mate, good symmetry, quads fit the shoulder width.
You should be pleased.. regardless of how you feel deep down you look pretty good.
most people are far too self critical, obviously to do well in bodybuilding it’s a required trait but every now and then you need to acknowledge your efforts.
The effort shows too.
Well done.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Looking good mate, good symmetry, quads fit the shoulder width.
> You should be pleased.. regardless of how you feel deep down you look pretty good.
> most people are far too self critical, obviously to do well in bodybuilding it’s a required trait but every now and then you need to acknowledge your efforts.
> The effort shows too.
> Well done.


Thanks mate, appreciate it.

Pretty much all parts have grown a lot, from a combination of doing the basics properly while on TRT. I did throw in some NPP last year which I ran for 8 weeks, I upped the test this year with some primo and mast, but other than that just TRT. 

I've been trying to do comparisons of how far I've come in the last two years so I'll do a couple collages and drop them into my log.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

2020 to 2022 progress.

Keen to see where I'll be in another 2 years.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Been away for a bit and missed some of your logs . Just had a looks through , training looking good mate . Strong also. Keep up the good work 👍


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Been away for a bit and missed some of your logs . Just had a looks through , training looking good mate . Strong also. Keep up the good work 👍


Thanks mate, did you see my pic collage, post before yours?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

It’s like google images 🤣.
Good stuff though.
Weight in the first and the last?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Thanks mate, did you see my pic collage, post before yours?


Yes mate some good progress that .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> It’s like google images 🤣.
> Good stuff though.
> Weight in the first and the last?


I don't actually know, I think it was 75kg or so in the first, now I'm edging towards 90kg again but leaner. Lockdown training was hard.

I started TRT end of 2020. Did 6 weeks of anavar, 6 weeks of winstrol, 8 weeks of NPP, and 12 weeks of 500mg test and 200mg primo between all pics. Oh, 4 weeks of sdrol as well.

Edit: I did also run a bit of SG deca but I cut it short after a few weeks. A thread I just saw about SG deca reminded me why I never used the second vial, I had flu symptoms from the first shot.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

It’s a good steady gain of lean mass over whats really not that long a period of time.
Do you tolerate orals pretty well?
So far with my brief experience I’m not enjoying them. 
I purposely chose something as mild as possible too!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> It’s a good steady gain of lean mass over whats really not that long a period of time.
> Do you tolerate orals pretty well?
> So far with my brief experience I’m not enjoying them.
> I purposely chose something as mild as possible too!


I tolerate everything pretty well tbh, but I've been using AAS a long time. Those pics from 2020 was what I did with a bench, adjustable barbell and dumbbells with like 50kg of Argos 'plates', before that I didn't train between 2013 and 2020, so 7 years off training and gear. Before that I used gear, ran heavier cycles including tren. I looked decent but I didn't care much about health or longevity. 

I've never run halo or mtren, or DHB. Those are the only things I've never run steroid wise. Never done GH or slin either.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 12/12/2022

Legs

Leg extension
15x30kg warm up
10x whole stack ✔
10x whole stack ✔
10x whole stack ✔

Leg curls
15x30kg warm up
10x70kg ✔
10x70kg ❌ 8
10x70kg ❌ 8

V squat
8x160kg ✔
8x160kg ✔
8x160kg ✔

Smith press squat
8x80kg ✔
8x80kg ✔
8x80kg ✔

I hate training legs. Those 160kg v squats were hell. I'm going to get up to 200kg by summer, watch this space! 

Leg extensions are really easy with the full stack so I may need to increase reps a bit, when that gets too easy I'll start doing single leg extensions.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 12/12/2022
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


Give the higher reps ranges a go. I'm enjoying training legs in the 15 to 20 rep range now. 

Hurts like an absolute bitch, but I'm finding the reps north of around 12 in a set, really hit home hard.

Less stress on the joints I fell too.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

train2win said:


> Leg extensions are really easy with the full stack so I may need to increase reps a bit, when that gets too easy I'll start doing single leg extensions.


Get some slow reps with a pause in there. 

Looking good. I find the photoshoping surreal and amusing 😊


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Get some slow reps with a pause in there.
> 
> Looking good. I find the photoshoping surreal and amusing 😊


I do go slow on the negatives, they're not super easy but I'm not struggling. 

Haha thanks man, I did those in about 10 mins. Easier to cut my backgrounds out than blur everything out.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Gym log 12/12/2022
> 
> Legs
> 
> ...


get a gym pin . I got one my self , handy little thing and can add what ever weight you want ontop of the stack 👍
Here’s mine


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> get a gym pin . I got one my self , handy little thing and can add what ever weight you want ontop of the stack 👍
> Here’s mine
> View attachment 221223


Good shout that mate!


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 14/12/2022

Chest & biceps

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up
15x15kg warm up
10x45kg ✔
10x45kg ❌ 9
10x45kg ❌ 8

First exercise and the gym is not heated so it was cold as fook. Doesn't help.

Pec dec (fly) pin loaded
15x30kg warm up
10x70kg ✔
10x70kg ❌ 8
10x70kg ❌ 8

New exercise (haven't done in years) so I'm still feeling it out.

Chest press - plate loaded
8x150kg ✔
8x150kg ✔
8x150kg ❌ 7

Alternate dumbbell curls
8x20kg ✔
8x20kg ✔
8x20kg ❌ 7

Hammer curls
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔
12x15kg ✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Added 100mg of mast and 300mg of deca and have started the festive cycle for 2022.

Let's try and get some leanish gains over the next 12 weeks.

From the plotter, deca actually becomes saturated fairly quickly, around 3 weeks until it's 90% there.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

How much test are you pinning as well mate?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> How much test are you pinning as well mate?


Sticking with my usual TRT dose, 175mg of sust pinned once a week. I've just loaded a few of these compounds on top for a cycle. 

I've left my AI dose the same (prescribed) which is 0.5mg arimidex on pin day and 0.25mg on day 3, so baby doses really. The masteron is there to stave off any libido and wood issues but it really can become something you rely on due to its stimulation of the CNS and the feel good factor, so it'll be dropped at week 12.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Best of luck with the new cycle G. Hopefully you gain well.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 15/12/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press (plate loaded)
10x60kg ✔
10x60kg ✔
10x60kg ✔

Dumbbell shoulder press
12x10kg warm up
12x10kg warm up
8x35kg ✔
8x35kg ✔
8x35kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔
8x15kg ✔

Rear flyes (machine)
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔

Will be pushing higher as the deca starts having an effect. Strength always goes up on it.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 15/12/2022
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


Excellent weight moved here.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Excellent weight moved here.


Ye I'm quite enjoying this journal. Close enough to my figures for me to chase slightly and or relate for a change, motivational.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 15/12/2022
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


How long does it take for your strength gains to wear off after coming off deca (or whatever drug chosen for the task)


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How long does it take for your strength gains to wear off after coming off deca (or whatever drug chosen for the task)


It depends, I've been stronger in the past but I ran tren etc. I'm hoping I can get back to where I was and keep it. 

I used to bench 3 plates with ease, 120kg on the incline bench felt like nothing, 55kg incline dumbbells, 45kg dumbbell shoulder press, 200+kg squats, all for reps. Tren is the daddy of strength steroids!! 

Now that I'm older and wiser and health conscious I'm keen to see how far I can push things without the harsh stuff I took before.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> It depends, I've been stronger in the past but I ran tren etc. I'm hoping I can get back to where I was and keep it.
> 
> I used to bench 3 plates with ease, 120kg on the incline bench felt like nothing, 55kg incline dumbbells, 45kg dumbbell shoulder press, 200+kg squats, all for reps. Tren is the daddy of strength steroids!!
> 
> Now that I'm older and wiser and health conscious I'm keen to see how far I can push things without the harsh stuff I took before.


Although I’m keen to improve my strength, past a certain point it’s not required for any part of my life.
They’re great numbers and numbers I’ve got no intention of chasing. 
(After all as you you said earlier it’s about being happy with how you look)
my muscles might manage those numbers tren’ed to the gills but my tendons and joints would fall apart well before then.
Like you now I’m training for longevity.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Although I’m keen to improve my strength, past a certain point it’s not required for any part of my life.
> They’re great numbers and numbers I’ve got no intention of chasing.
> (After all as you you said earlier it’s about being happy with how you look)
> my muscles might manage those numbers tren’ed to the gills but my tendons and joints would fall apart well before then.
> Like you now I’m training for longevity.


I'm going to see how I do in a comp and then will assess what happens next. What I know for sure is that I need to base my life on top of this lifestyle, or I'm miserable. It's so deeply engrained into my psyche now that when it stops I feel like there's a huge void.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> I'm going to see how I do in a comp and then will assess what happens next. What I know for sure is that I need to base my life on top of this lifestyle, or I'm miserable. It's so deeply engrained into my psyche now that when it stops I feel like there's a huge void.


This is a huge problem for people who train religiously. Once you stop, how do you fulfil yourself.
I had this with boxing. I got fit to fight.
Then when not fighting I’d eat normal but still train knowing I’d be getting back in the gym full swing and then cutting calories etc.
We all need to make our training have an end goal. Comps are perfect for this.
I personally would not compete. I currently do not have the time to be able to create a physique people would be in awe of.
The most important thing is you know what you want from it and you have your short term goals.
Long term is slightly harder to dictate


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> This is a huge problem for people who train religiously. Once you stop, how do you fulfil yourself.
> I had this with boxing. I got fit to fight.
> Then when not fighting I’d eat normal but still train knowing I’d be getting back in the gym full swing and then cutting calories etc.
> We all need to make our training have an end goal. Comps are perfect for this.
> ...


Yup so true mate. I know quite a few guys who have competed and stopped, it's just the environment I grew up in and cut my teeth in as a young pup. Most guys I grew up with competed at one stage actually. All were on gear. 

The guys that were religious about it still are. Look at Jay Cutler, Ronnie Coleman. They're still training hard and loving it. Ronnie is literally the GOAT. 

I just want to see how far I can take it because it's always something I've wanted to do. Can't describe how much I love it, it's a passion. Being in the gym amongst the weights, that's my happy place.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 19/12/2022

Legs

Deload due to legs feeling worse for wear and feeling like a cold is coming on. Got to listen to the body!

Leg extension
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔

Leg curls
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔
12x45kg ✔

V squat
10x80kg ✔
10x80kg ✔
10x80kg ✔

Leg press
10x100kg ✔
10x100kg ✔
10x100kg ✔


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Get yourself a good sleep in if possible


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I just recovered from some serious man flu. Def something going about.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> It depends, I've been stronger in the past but I ran tren etc. I'm hoping I can get back to where I was and keep it.
> 
> I used to bench 3 plates with ease, 120kg on the incline bench felt like nothing, 55kg incline dumbbells, 45kg dumbbell shoulder press, 200+kg squats, all for reps. Tren is the daddy of strength steroids!!


I am sure you can regardless of the tren mate . Think positive. Set goals you will smash it . That if it’s in your interest or no point otherwise . Sure things feel a bit lighter on tren as you say the daddy . But not the be all end all . 🙂


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> I just recovered from some serious man flu. Def something going about.


Thats genetics for your bro!! And hardly call yourself a man can you.
Back in the day kids were walking 10’s of miles with water on there head for their family’s.
Man flu……….😭


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

MM84! said:


> Thats genetics for your bro!! And hardly call yourself a man can you.
> Back in the day kids were walking 10’s of miles with water on there head for their family’s.
> Man flu……….😭


You're posts always seem to be so ambiguous or just unoriginal. So, back in the day did no one get sick, and what was the average life expectancy?

If you're trying to be funny or get likes, you are trying too hard bro.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

MM84! said:


> Thats genetics for your bro!! And hardly call yourself a man can you.
> Back in the day kids were walking 10’s of miles with water on there head for their family’s.
> Man flu……….😭


Pot kettle black


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Cronus said:


> I just recovered from some serious man flu. Def something going about.


Yeah I'm proper man down today mate, I woke up during the night in one of those nightmarish dizzy like states where I was warm but shivering. Day off training today and hopefully back tomorrow. 

It's a viral thing I've got and not bacterial because the whole family has had it now, starts off as a really sore throat and progresses to bad head cold. Ffs.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

train2win said:


> Yeah I'm proper man down today mate, I woke up during the night in one of those nightmarish dizzy like states where I was warm but shivering. Day off training today and hopefully back tomorrow.
> 
> It's a viral thing I've got and not bacterial because the whole family has had it now, starts off as a really sore throat and progresses to bad head cold. Ffs.


Had same thing mate put me out for 3 days. Still coughing and sneezing out the mucus 10 days later but able to train. Get lemsip and rest down you


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Still feeling like shite and necking 400mg ibuprofen with Lemsip Max chasers every 4 hours. Missed a couple of sessions now so I will be doing a chest back combo that I keep in the back pocket for rainy days and shoulders hopefully on Saturday.

What a disappointment, 2 weeks into cycle, being battered by a pissin virus.

Eating has stayed relatively good. No complaints there.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Don’t worry mate this was me mid way through mine. Had a week out and my eating went to pot. You’re also in better shape too so im sure you’ll be fine although it is frustrating. 
you’ll be back soon.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Still feeling like shite and necking 400mg ibuprofen with Lemsip Max chasers every 4 hours. Missed a couple of sessions now so I will be doing a chest back combo that I keep in the back pocket for rainy days and shoulders hopefully on Saturday.
> 
> What a disappointment, 2 weeks into cycle, being battered by a pissin virus.
> 
> Eating has stayed relatively good. No complaints there.


Been ill about 3 times on my last cycle, Dont sweat it and just do what you can really get back into it stronger, shit happens especially with whatevers been going around getting everyone ill.

Personally tried just sweating it out and taking fck tons of paracetamol and lemsip cold and flu tablets fought the fever off and all in 2-3 days but still feeling ropey.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Feeling a lot better today and didn't have to rely on pain meds to get me through the night last night. It's the sore throat that makes it agony, like swallowing razorblades. Grim but the phlegm build up has started working its magic as I can feel the infection start to calm down a bit. 

It's not bacterial as I have had no white marks or pus, no fever. It is likely viral. Might be COVID but fook testing for it. 

Chest and back tomorrow, shoulders Saturday.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 23/12/2022

Chest and back 2

Flat dumbbell press 
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔

Flat dumbbell fly
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔

Low pulley row
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

T bar row - wide grip
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔
10x30kg ✔

On deload week but still taking it extra easy due to still not being back to 100%. Felt good to train again though, unplanned time off sucks. Even planned time off sucks 😂


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 24/12/2022

Shoulders

Shoulders

Behind neck press (barbell) 
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

Barbell shoulder press
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle) 
10x10kg ✔
10x10kg ✔
10x10kg ✔

Rear dumbbell flyes 
10x10kg ✔
10x10kg ✔
10x10kg ✔

Last day of the deload, looking forward to shifting some heavy ass weights next week.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Back & triceps

Wide grip barbell row
8x105kg ✔
8x105kg ✔
8x105kg ✔

Narrow grip barbell row
8x105kg ✔
8x105kg ✔
8x105kg ✔

Wide grip lat pulldown
8x95kg ✔
8x95kg ✔
8x95kg ✔

Narrow grip lat pulldown
8x50kg ✔
8x50kg ✔
8x50kg ✔

Tricep rope pushdowns 
8x35kg ✔
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ✔

Dips
Bodyweight to failure x3
16 reps
18 reps
18 reps

Decent session and surprisingly I ran out of steam near the end. Nandrolone already doing its thing, weights are feeling lighter.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

Would run nandrolone year round if i could, honestly get along with it so well.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> Would run nandrolone year round if i could, honestly get along with it so well.


Me too, it's great stuff. 

Joints all feel 'oiled' as well. 

Why don't you do it at a baby dose with your TRT/cruise? Plenty do.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Me too, it's great stuff.
> 
> Joints all feel 'oiled' as well.
> 
> Why don't you do it at a baby dose with your TRT/cruise? Plenty do.


I like to keep a cruise to a strict test only dose, even if low dose wouldnt affect my bloods its just peace of mind knowing im letting everything chill a little. 

Normally using it regularly with blasts so a little break cant hurt


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 27/12/2022

Legs

Leg extension
12x30kg warm up
10xstack ✔
10xstack ✔
10xstack ✔

Leg curls
12x30kg warm up
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔
8x70kg ✔

V squat
8x160kg ✔
8x170kg ✔
8x170kg ✔

Smith machine squat
8x80kg ❌ 5
8x80kg ❌ 5
8x40kg ✔

Ass to grass these ones, good finisher.

Knackered by the end, those squats fcked me up proper.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 29/12/2022

Nearly wrote 2023 there lol. 

Chest and biceps

Incline dumbbell press 
15x22.5kg warm up
15x22.5kg warm up
8x45kg ✔
8x45kg ✔
8x45kg ✔

Increase to 8x47.5kg next week

Incline dumbbell fly
12x10kg warm up
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ✔
8x30kg ❌ 7

Chest press (plate loaded) 
8x150kg ❌ 4 
8x110kg ❌ 7
8x110kg ❌ 7

Chest demolished. 

Ez bar curls
8x30kg ✔
8x42.5kg ✔
8x42.5kg ✔

Hammer curls 
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ✔
10x17.5kg ✔

Seem to be running out of steam at the end of the major part of the workout. Strength is decent other than the muscles being tired, might not be having a long enough rest between sets but I'm not one to hang around. In and out, people annoy me too much.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Gym log 29/12/2022
> 
> Nearly wrote 2023 there lol.
> 
> ...


Strength definitely up.
Well done on those flys.
My arms would snap picking those up for flys 😂


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Decent training mate progressing nicely. Not hanging about is best way , in and out home to recover nothing better to stimulate muscle growth with some intensity . I know what you mean about people pissing you off , I am the same every session as always someone that gets under my skin .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Decent training mate progressing nicely. Not hanging about is best way , in and out home to recover nothing better to stimulate muscle growth with some intensity . I know what you mean about people pissing you off , I am the same every session as always someone that gets under my skin .


Gym heaving at the moment regardless of times due to everyone being off. Most people will just do their own thing but there's always at least one knob who pull his bench all the way up to the dumbbell rack and sit his phone on it to watch videos between sets 🙄 

Big fcker but it's mostly just fat.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 30/12/2022

Shoulders

Behind neck press (machine)
10x50kg ✔
10x60kg ✔
10x60kg ✔
10x60kg ✔

Dumbbell press
15x15kg warm up
15x15kg warm up
10x37.5kg ✔
10x37.5kg ✔
10x37.5kg ❌ 6

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle)
10x15kg ✔
10x15kg ❌ 9
10x15kg ❌ 7

Rear dumbbell flyes
10x15kg ✔
10x15kg ✔
10x15kg ✔


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> Gym heaving at the moment regardless of times due to everyone being off. Most people will just do their own thing but there's always at least one knob who pull his bench all the way up to the dumbbell rack and sit his phone on it to watch videos between sets 🙄
> 
> Big fcker but it's mostly just fat.


Got a bloke similar at mine , always on phone then brags about what cycle he is on to other members but spends majority of time on his phone .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Got a bloke similar at mine , always on phone then brags about what cycle he is on to other members but spends majority of time on his phone .


I can imagine you sitting there giving them daggers 😂


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> I can imagine you sitting there giving them daggers 😂


My mrs says I am not very approachable at the gym , I didn’t notice my self . But kind of makes sense considering everyone talks to her and avoids me 🤣

Not there to talk at the end of the day , do my shit get in and out .


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone. 

Rest day today and as I ate a bit of junk yesterday and had 3 beers, I don't have much of an appetite today. 

Been suffering with heartburn for the past few months, not too sure what the cause is. Going to be experimenting with a bit TUDCA+NAC to see whether that helps, although I'm not taking orals, when on sdrol with the T+N my heartburn subsided.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> Rest day today and as I ate a bit of junk yesterday and had 3 beers, I don't have much of an appetite today.
> 
> Been suffering with heartburn for the past few months, not too sure what the cause is. Going to be experimenting with a bit TUDCA+NAC to see whether that helps, although I'm not taking orals, when on sdrol with the T+N my heartburn subsided.


Happy new year mate.
T+N did nothing for my heartburn personally.
It’s only come on in the past 2 weeks. First few weeks were fine, strange.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Happy new year mate.
> T+N did nothing for my heartburn personally.
> It’s only come on in the past 2 weeks. First few weeks were fine, strange.


Heartburn is a killer. I've stolen some of my wife's omeprazole which I can take EOD, and it stops my heartburn completely. I can also take Rennie's as it flares up, which pushes it back down for the night. 

I'm pretty sure mine is diet related, despite getting plenty of fibre and veg in, there is something else wrong.

I would rather treat the cause than the symptoms. So far I've tried doing a tablespoon of apple cider (raw) on an empty stomach first thing, which hasn't helped much. I think it could be the way I eat (I basically shovel it down and take in a lot of air at the same time) because eating is a chore and naturally I don't have a massive appetite so I'm going against myself by forcing food in.


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

train2win said:


> Heartburn is a killer. I've stolen some of my wife's omeprazole which I can take EOD, and it stops my heartburn completely. I can also take Rennie's as it flares up, which pushes it back down for the night.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is diet related, despite getting plenty of fibre and veg in, there is something else wrong.
> 
> I would rather treat the cause than the symptoms. So far I've tried doing a tablespoon of apple cider (raw) on an empty stomach first thing, which hasn't helped much. I think it could be the way I eat (I basically shovel it down and take in a lot of air at the same time) because eating is a chore and naturally I don't have a massive appetite so I'm going against myself by forcing food in.


How comes you’re only taking the omeprazole eod? If it helps pretty sure it can be taken daily (atleast ive been fine doing it that way)


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Alex12340 said:


> How comes you’re only taking the omeprazole eod? If it helps pretty sure it can be taken daily (atleast ive been fine doing it that way)


It wasn't prescribed to me so I've been taking it to see whether it works or not haha. Not ideal but not a harsh medicine from what I can see. 

I would rather address the cause than the symptoms of the heartburn.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Heartburn is a killer. I've stolen some of my wife's omeprazole which I can take EOD, and it stops my heartburn completely. I can also take Rennie's as it flares up, which pushes it back down for the night.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is diet related, despite getting plenty of fibre and veg in, there is something else wrong.
> 
> I would rather treat the cause than the symptoms. So far I've tried doing a tablespoon of apple cider (raw) on an empty stomach first thing, which hasn't helped much. I think it could be the way I eat (I basically shovel it down and take in a lot of air at the same time) because eating is a chore and naturally I don't have a massive appetite so I'm going against myself by forcing food in.


I know what it’s like my mum and a few guys I work with all suffer with it. 
mine can only be the oral as I have never ever suffered this before and my diet hasn’t changed.
Nexium helped it. 
I’m a shoveler too 🤣 but I think mines more rush so I can get back to what I’m doing. 
my mum takes omep/lansop so I could pinch some but I’m done in a few days. 
have you had scans for hiatus hernia etc?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> I know what it’s like my mum and a few guys I work with all suffer with it.
> mine can only be the oral as I have never ever suffered this before and my diet hasn’t changed.
> Nexium helped it.
> I’m a shoveler too 🤣 but I think mines more rush so I can get back to what I’m doing.
> ...


Nah mate it's brand new and something I've suffered with like this all my life, basically certain foods triggered it. 

For example Greggs pasties, one of those is heartburn central for me. Certain orange juices etc. 

There's something causing it, just got to pin point it!


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Nah mate it's brand new and something I've suffered with like this all my life, basically certain foods triggered it.
> 
> For example Greggs pasties, one of those is heartburn central for me. Certain orange juices etc.
> 
> There's something causing it, just got to pin point it!


Strangely, one food that causes myself bad reflux is Kellogg's Rice Krispy Squares. I have absolutely no idea why, but something in them gives my stomach grief.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> Strangely, one food that causes myself bad reflux is Kellogg's Rice Krispy Squares. I have absolutely no idea why, but something in them gives my stomach grief.


Interesting mate. I will say that mine seems to have gotten worse since I started eating tons of meat and rice together in big portions. I used to split them into two portions so 150g rice with 200g meat/protein. Since doing a single large portion, the heartburn has started giving me grief. 

It's not every day mind, and it seems that the more I shovel in the worse it is.

I could adjust to smaller portions but that's just a faff.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Interesting mate. I will say that mine seems to have gotten worse since I started eating tons of meat and rice together in big portions. I used to split them into two portions so 150g rice with 200g meat/protein. Since doing a single large portion, the heartburn has started giving me grief.
> 
> It's not every day mind, and it seems that the more I shovel in the worse it is.
> 
> I could adjust to smaller portions but that's just a faff.


It'll be the volume of food IMO. Mine has been playing up since pushing the food. Even increasing the meal frequency hasn't seemed to help me. 

I have no idea how to resolve it. Perhaps liquid calories would assist?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TankSlapp said:


> It'll be the volume of food IMO. Mine has been playing up since pushing the food. Even increasing the meal frequency hasn't seemed to help me.
> 
> I have no idea how to resolve it. Perhaps liquid calories would assist?


Perhaps they would, I'll need to experiment a bit I think.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 03/01/2022

Back & triceps

Coach used to make me alternate between heavy training and hypertrophy style training; lower weight, but not too low, and higher reps. I grow really well doing this, so I'm throwing some of it in. You can't push your body to its limit every week, build up niggles and pains, and demand it keeps growing. Rest and recovery are equally as important as nutrition.

Narrow grip barbell row
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔

Narrow grip barbell row
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔

Wide grip lat pulldown
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔

Narrow grip lat pulldown
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔
10x75kg ✔

Tricep rope pushdowns
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔

Dips
Bodyweight to failure x3
20 reps
18 reps
18 reps

You'll see me alternate between heavy lifting and more hypertrophy-focussed lifts. The idea is that my hypertrophy lifts will also increase/adjust over time accordingly.

Maybe I'll map it out into Excel to make a graph of my strength/volume changes at some point 🤓


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 04/01/2022

Legs

Lighter weights again for hypertrophy training, focussing on the mind muscle connection and contraction. 

Leg extension
12x30kg warm up
12x50kg ✔
12x50kg ✔
12x60kg ✔

Leg curls
12x30kg warm up
12x50kg ✔
12x50kg ✔
12x50kg ✔

V squat
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔

Leg press
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔

Funnily enough, despite not training to failure, legs always feel like jelly more so than when they're trained with heavier weights. Odd.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Chest & biceps 

Incline dumbbell press

15x15kg warm up 
12x35kg ✔
12x35kg ✔
12x35kg ✔

Pec dec (fly) pin loaded
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

Chest press - plate loaded
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔
12x80kg ✔

Alternate dumbbell curls
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Hammer curls
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Shoulders

Behind neck press (machine)
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

Dumbbell press
15x10kg warm up
15x10kg warm up
12x25kg ✔
12x25kg ✔
12x25kg ✔

Lateral dumbbell raises (past clavicle) 
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Rear dumbbell flyes 
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔
12x10kg ✔

Feeling a bit shitty this week. Weights are feeling heavy. I'm almost dreading going back to heavy weights next week. Another hypertrophy week is on the cards.

Other than banging tren, does anyone have any advice for 'feeling' stronger? I can move the weight but it feels heavy.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

train2win said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Behind neck press (machine)
> 12x40kg ✔
> ...


How’s your sleep been mate?
You feel like you’re coming down with something or maybe you just run yourself into the ground a bit? 
you still having mares with digestion or has it been okay last few days?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How’s your sleep been mate?
> You feel like you’re coming down with something or maybe you just run yourself into the ground a bit?
> you still having mares with digestion or has it been okay last few days?


It's actually been pretty poor the last few days. Wednesday was so bad my watch didn't even give me a sleep score. 

Digestion has been alright. I've been avoiding beef and it seems to have improved a lot. Haven't popped a Rennie or omeprazole for nearly a week. 

I was feeling strong on the deca last week, this week I'm feeling worn out, weak, and a bit sore.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

train2win said:


> .
> 
> Other than banging tren, does anyone have any advice for 'feeling' stronger? I can move the weight but it feels heavy.


pink Himalayan rock salt helps pre workout . I find I don’t fatigue as much and can lift heavier. .Stronger and a good pump Used this many times on and off cycles and seen many benefits . 

Great on a cut !


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Legs

Leg extension
12x30kg warm up
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔
12x60kg ✔

Leg curls
12x30kg warm up
12x50kg ✔
12x50kg ✔
12x50kg ✔

V squat
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔
12x100kg ✔

Smith machine squat
8x100kg ✔
8x100kg ✔
8x100kg ✔

Could have gone heavier today but listening to my body and keeping it lighter with a focus on the mind muscle connection and contraction, or 'feeling the squeeze'.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

Gym log 10/01/2023

Back & triceps

T bar row wide grip
15x20kg warm up
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔
12x40kg ✔

T bar row neutral grip
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔
10x40kg ✔

Wide grip lat pulldown
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔

Low pulley row
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔
10x50kg ✔

Tricep rope pushdowns 
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔

Overhead tricep extension (dumbbell)
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔
10x20kg ✔

This will be my last post for a while as I have decided to take a break from the forum. Will continue logging workouts but won't be posting them. 

@TURBS please can I have an 8 week ban.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

train2win said:


> Gym log 10/01/2023
> 
> Back & triceps
> 
> ...


First time I've been able to make use of mod powers and it's for this.  Message me if you want to come back before the 8 weeks is up.


----------

